# Aus mehreren PDFs eines machen, zusammenfügen mittels iText



## estudent (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hat irgendwer nen Beispielcode o.ä. wie ich zB aus mehreren PDFs eines machen kann bzw diese zu einem PDF zusammenfügen kann- und zwar mittels iText? Wäre klasse, wo gibts Tutorials o.ä.?

mfg


----------



## Guest (17. Mai 2008)

www.roseindia.net/java/itext/Comboine2page.shtml

könnte helfen...


----------

